# All mountain freestyle setup



## cawkLUVA (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking at getting an all mountain freestyle setup to ride at the various resorts around Banff, but also in the icy conditions back home in Australia. I'm 193cm(6'3"), 91kg(200lbs), have a size 12(US) Burton Rampant boot and run +15, -9 angles. I'd say that I'm an advanced intermediate and like to hit every natural feature along a run and butter in the flat sections. I don't go into the park very often and when I do it's mainly to hit jumps. Originally I wanted to get a 2013 Lib Tech TRS(159cm) with Union Atlas bindings, but I'm concerned about drag considering the waist width is only 25.3cm. Would I be better off with a NS Proto CTX (155cm) as it has a waist width of 26.1cm? Suggestions and advice very welcome!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Lib TechTravis Rice Pro 164.5:thumbsup:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Or a wide dark series in a 61 or 65. I'm about the same specs as you but like 4 inches shorter, and my size 12's fit really nice with K2 formulas on my 61 w dark series. No issues with toe or heel drag at all.
I reckon if you have high profile bindings with gas pedals you will be fine on most boards.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

I've got size 12's on a t.rice 161.5, they fit fine with 15 / -15. 

Buttering the t.rice is not fun. Dark Series would be even less fun.
If you do get the rice, I doubt you need a 164. Here's a review, the guy weighs 210 and rides the 157
2013 Lib Tech Travis Rice Pro Snowboard Review


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Arbor blacklist, $400 and it won't disapoint you


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

RightCoastShred said:


> Arbor blacklist, $400 and it won't disapoint you


Agree, 157 blacklist possibly


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

:thumbsup: 
2013 Arbor Blacklist Used and Reviewed «

and by the 210 lb guy:
2013 Arbor Blacklist Snowboard Review


----------



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

freshy said:


> Or a wide dark series in a 61 or 65. I'm about the same specs as you but like 4 inches shorter, and my size 12's fit really nice with K2 formulas on my 61 w dark series. No issues with toe or heel drag at all.
> I reckon if you have high profile bindings with gas pedals you will be fine on most boards.



Hey Freshy, been looking for some nfo on the dark series wide, could you tell me a little bit about it please? Cant seem to find much info on on it.
Thx!!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I will 4th the Blacklist. Griptech works just as well as mag.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If he's rarely hitting park why are we saying Blacklist? 

Coda if you want Arbor. But my go to is the Flow Rush if I want a twin that I'm not jibbing. Nimble, powerful, grippy, and smooth. Other notables, YES Greats, K2 Fastplant, or a Nitro Team Gullwing.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

Nivek said:


> If he's rarely hitting park why are we saying Blacklist?
> 
> Coda if you want Arbor. But my go to is the Flow Rush if I want a twin that I'm not jibbing. Nimble, powerful, grippy, and smooth. Other notables, YES Greats, K2 Fastplant, or a Nitro Team Gullwing.


he said he wants to butter, and he's got size 12's. For bombing the blacklist is a little soft, but there has to be a trade off somewhere.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

flapjack said:


> he said he wants to butter, and he's got size 12's. For bombing the blacklist is a little soft, but there has to be a trade off somewhere.


Meh, at the size he needs he'll be fine on most with 12's. And at his weight he'll be able to butter the Coda and Rush just fine as long as he knows how to actually bend a board, and they'll be much more responsive off natural features and the rest of the hill.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

flapjack said:


> I've got size 12's on a t.rice 161.5, they fit fine with 15 / -15.
> 
> Buttering the t.rice is not fun. Dark Series would be even less fun.
> If you do get the rice, I doubt you need a 164. Here's a review, the guy weighs 210 and rides the 157
> 2013 Lib Tech Travis Rice Pro Snowboard Review


Just to clarify though, I rode the 57 because that was the available size at the demo tent. If I was making a purchase, I'd go with the 161.5 or whatever the next larger size is. 57 is fine for me on a park board (my Arbor Blacklist is a 57) but I'd stay 160+ for an all-mountain board to use outside of the park.

While we're on that topic... As Nivek mentioned, no the Blacklist won't be a great board for bombing. It's not super damp and although it's not noodle-soft, it's deifnitely on the softer side. Works great for "all mountain" here in the midwest where we have maybe 500 vertical feet, but on a bigger mountain I'd probably favor a burlier board. Then again, if you're looking for a "do it all" board, it's *capable* of riding higher speeds it just doesn't excel at that like a firmer, damper board would.


----------



## cawkLUVA (Jan 13, 2013)

wow thanks for ll the replies, I've got a lot to think about! I'll definitely take everyones advice and go for a longer board. As Nivek said though, I think the blacklist will be a bit too soft for me. I'm currently riding a Sierra Stunt 159W and definitely feel like I want to move towards a stiffer board with better carving ability!


----------

